# 'No Signal' from monitor. Power button won't work when turning computer off.



## 1Henry89 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello TSF,

As of yesterday my 6 month old desktop computer has been facing a hardware-related error that has left the external monitor inoperable, in which it won't display anything but a plain black screen after claiming that 'No Signal' is being received. My tower's power button no longer works either, and I am unable to turn the computer off manually by holding it down for a few seconds, by which I have to unplug it from the power plug to turn it off (I am still able to turn my computer on using the power button, it just won't turn off while on if I hold it down). While my monitor is black throughout usage when my computer is turned on, the power button is orange, indicating that it isn't working properly (as it is generally green while it is working).

This power button issue came about shortly after my attempts at fixing my monitor's 'No Signal' issue, in which I had repeatedly turned the computer off manually after starting it up with the monitor switched on, or starting it up with the monitor off, then turning the monitor off shortly after (which would commonly have worked in turning the monitor on in the past).

The only past occurrence that I can think of that may have triggered these issues could be related to the previous night (Saturday the 12th) in which I had been downloading various applications such as Daemon Tools and Alcohol 120 in order to emulate an ISO file from my hard-drive, and had used Glary Utilities in order to 'adjust' my registry. I haven't at all moved my tower, or left it on for long periods of night, so I doubt this hardware issue is physical. 

In my own attempts at researching this, I have found cases in which people have suggested that the VGA card isn't being recognized, or the motherboard may need to be replaced, though most of these instances are based on people who have replaced parts on their computers.

As it stands I am unable to use my desktop computer, and have had to make use of my laptop in order to seek assistance on this issue. I am unsure how I can possibly access my computer in order to correct this issue, considering I'm unable to get the monitor working. On that note, I have tried an alternate external monitor (which I was previously using on my new desktop) yet the problem still sufficed regardless.

___

Any help on solving this problem would be appreciated greatly. Also, I'm sorry if this is the incorrect sub-forum to post a problem of this specification in.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well whether you like it or not it's a hardware issue not software. Sounds like the motherboard is grounding to the case. At least that's what I'm guessing as I too have had the same issue on a pc build (turns on but not off, no display) which was fixed by installing some motherboard spacers.

Assemble the pc outside the case and give it another try.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You could also try running it with only one stick of ram in at a time , try all the sticks.


----------



## 1Henry89 (Oct 4, 2009)

emosun said:


> Well whether you like it or not it's a hardware issue not software. Sounds like the motherboard is grounding to the case. At least that's what I'm guessing as I too have had the same issue on a pc build (turns on but not off, no display) which was fixed by installing some motherboard spacers.
> 
> Assemble the pc outside the case and give it another try.


Would there happen to be any on-going risks involved in the event the computer doesn't come with motherboard spacers and the motherboard continues to 'ground' against the casing? I'm just curious as it seems like something I should act upon promptly before continuing usage of my computer, at risk of frying the motherboard entirely or something.

I'm also not too confident with assembling my computer in any sense - the idea of assembling it outside of the casing has baffled me slightly. Would this suggest that I should simply remove the casing?



> You could also try running it with only one stick of ram in at a time , try all the sticks.


This has also been suggested by another person I have received commentary from regarding the issue. Would this consist of removing all but one RAM stick? Or would it consist of using only one RAM stick, while using each stick individually to test which one will work. I'm also curious to know whether running it with only a single RAM stick will conflict with any of the regular processes I'd be able to go along with while all of my RAM slots are occupied.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd say first try the ram stick idea. All you need to do is remove all but the first ram stick in the first slot(or technically bank 0). If it's still a no go Remove that stick and exchange it with others. If the machine runs normally with only one stick in then it may just be a ram issue.


----------



## Charlesito (Oct 30, 2007)

I just had a similar issue. I do not know that we have the same culprit as the problem, but my display was not operating when connected to the video card installed in the PCI express. So I had to blindly turn the machine off either by removing the power or holding the power button until it turned off. After I tested the monitor to see that it was working, and it was, I proceeded to test a couple of different video cards to see if that was the problem. Since I had no success with this task, I connected the monitor: to the video connector built with the mother board. Fortunately, I now have a display to work with. Now I have to figure out as to whether the PCI connector in the motherboard is faulty or somehow it was disabled since it does not seem to respond to the other video cards. Power to the PCI is good, fan is ok, it just seemingly stopped doing its job very abruptly. I am going to try re-installing it. One of the problems is that this particular video card has very little to tell me where it came from since it was originally installed with the computer when it was purchased.


----------



## Charlesito (Oct 30, 2007)

found my video card. This is the information for it, I am going to try to find installation info:
BFG TECHNOLOGIES 3DFR73256GSLPEI 3D Fuzion NVidia GeForce 7300 GS 256 MB DDR2 PCI Express


----------



## Charlesito (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/no-signal-437368.html similar thread on lack of display


----------



## Charlesito (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/monitor-losing-signal-during-gameplay-439508.html Another problem where the individual has to power down the system with the on/off button.


----------



## Charlesito (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/solved-pci-express-slot-dead-440641.html

Other posts associated with video card problems. This one is more in line with the PCI express slot not working problem that I have. 

on resetting one's CMOs this was posted by FordGT90Concept

"Most motherboards have a three-pin header on the motherboard usually located near a coin battery (looks like a silver coin with very fine engraved print on the surface). Two heads (little silver pins sticking out of the motherboard) of the three-pin header will be covered by a rectangular piece of plastic with some metal inside connecting the two pins (these are called jumpers). All you need to do is make sure the computer is off, move the jumper from the two pins it's covering to cover the pin that it isn't and also the central pin. Leave it sit here for a few seconds then move it back to the original position.

Some of the more modern motherboards have a button instead of a three-pin head. All you need to do for these motherboards is turn off the machine, push the button, and start it up again.

Of course, if you can't find either of the above or located more than one three-pin header with two covered, you can always pop that coin battery out by depressing the clamp and pulling it out by the edges."


----------

